# Melt and pour again!!!!



## regansoap (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello - only meeeeee just wanted to know if anybody has ever tried "goodearthspa" melt and pour?  I followed the instructions to the letter all went well its even transparent!!!   I nearly passed out  but there is absolutely no lather any ideas?  Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 19, 2015)

Which recipe did you use? From this Video? [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE&feature=iv&src_vid=2nw4CBN_RC0&annotation_id=annotation_818950[/ame]

I'm really not sure what some of the ingredients are for:
ngredients needed: 
1.5 oz Lye 
3.0 oz Distilled Water 
3.2 oz Castor Oil 
1.0 oz Coconut Oil 
4.2 oz Stearic Acid 
1.9 oz Myristic Acid OR Lauric Acid (not both, just pick one!) 
7.0 oz Cocamidopropyl Betaine 
12.0 oz Propylene Glycol 
6.5 oz Sorbitol 70% Solution 
2.5 oz Vegetable Glycerin 
1.2 oz Triethanolamine (TEA)


----------



## regansoap (Apr 20, 2015)

Seawolf the recipe is as follows:-
5 water
2.6 lye
5 castor
6 coconut
6 palm
9 propylene glycol
3 glycerin
3 sugar dissolved into 3 water

All above are ounces obvs.  I'm fed up this might be clear but there is zero lather it just feels like greasy oily but sort of softening.  I'm going to master this melt and pour if it kills me. I have lost count of all the different batches of soap I have made and not a single one of them has been the same.  It's killing me.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 20, 2015)

Thats so weird that it doesn't lather.  I can't even claim to be an expert, but the batch we made lathers nice. Though I dont think its as clear as in that video either, but you saw the pics. 

Here is what we did (this was all in grams
Castor 240g (30%)
Coconut 160g (20%)
Palm Oil 400g (50%)
Mixed with 353 g of  a 32.5% ww lye solution - but whatever gets you to 1% (ONE percent) superfat. Which I thought was strange but makes sense considering that M&P is supposed to be able to mix with things later.

Stick Blend in the crockpot to a good trace

Hot process to zap free - it is critical that the saponification is finished here.

Then keep on medium to high in crockpot and dilute slowly with 
380 g PG and 70g VG stir until clear and all the lumps gone edit to add: do not stickbblend here, just stir. 

Then add 420 g of a 57% sugar solution (240 g sugar and 180 g water) and stir to homogeneity. 

Stir to clear and pour into molds


----------



## regansoap (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you seawolf I am going to try that now.


----------



## lsg (Apr 20, 2015)

I have made both her translucent and transparent soap recipes.  They both lather well for me.:?:


----------



## regansoap (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok log it must be me ill try again thank you.


----------



## regansoap (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anybody have any ideas how I can make use of a 2 lb block of melt and pour that does not lather?????


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, if its fairly small embeds in soap that lathers well, does it matter? I'm still at a loss as to why your soap doesnt lather though...


----------



## regansoap (Apr 23, 2015)

Seawolf I am ripping my hair out !!!!  Made another block seems to lather ok then made another block and am too nervous to try.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 23, 2015)

regan, have you made many "regular" CP and HP soaps? Im just wondering if some experience with traditional CP and HP soaps might make this process easier on you? Or are you determined to just get M&P right? Its such an odd type of soap that seems to depend as much on process as ingredients.

That recipe that I posted that worked so well for me - how did it work for you?


----------

